# Please explain twist vs. trigger shifters



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

Just picking between two bikes, I picked one with trigger shifters over one with twist (among a few other features I liked better). It felt easier to shift. My son has a trek 220 kid's mountain bike and does not like the twist shifters. I have ridden his bike, I can make it shift, but it is definitely not as enjoyable. I had the guy at the bike store go over it to see if the problem is the bike or us and he says it is shifting fine - which is it, just not as enjoyable as the trigger shifters. I know I CAN upgrade to trigger. My question is will it make a difference or is the real issue the basic derailers? I know it's not a premium bike, but will trigger shifters still make a difference? According to the specs the front derailer is Shimano (no more info on the website), the back is Shimano TX35 which i am sure is very basic but still, can we improve on this? I want him to have a bike he enjoys riding. 

FWIW the front/rear on mine are Shimano C050 and Shimano Altus - do I see the increase in ease do to the derailer, the trigger, or both?

Is this a change worth making?


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure just don't spend too much. I do know that I rid my trigger shifters on an old Trek back in 95' for Grip shift and hated it.


----------



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

You mean you had trigger and switched to twist? And it didn't work as well? Was anything else changed? Why did you change?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Grip shift are lighter (for most of them), but rely on friction, instead of clutch for the trigger... Personal preference, but good grip shift are even with good trigger.

If you have difficulties with the twist, get triggers. Some people just have more difficulties with their wrist or simply don't like the feel...

And better shifter is better then better derailleur.

David


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate grip shift so I'm biased. However my son's Marin came with them and he didn't like and had a hard time with them. I bought some cheap triggers of Amazon and he is much happier now.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Think it's both a matter of what you get used to and what you like better. I personally like trigger better and have both. Also think to go deore or better for better, longer lasting performance but $ plays a part in that. 
Will say that most grip shifters are a bit lighter and you can twist the grip a bit to get a micro adjustment to keep everything running silently, and with a trigger you must keep the derailuers well adjusted because you don't have that option. But with a grip shifter there's always the possibility of an accidental shift and triggers, IMO, are just easier, better, faster, especially on tech stuff.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

PghYinzer said:


> You mean you had trigger and switched to twist? And it didn't work as well? Was anything else changed? Why did you change?


Yes I had trigger and switched to twist. At the time I was into anything that was the ''latest n greatest'' and trying to shave weight with parts n components. Nothing else was changed. Take my opinions with a grain of salt because I am VERY biased lol. After that I built up a new bike and went with XT thumbshifters (lighter than trigger and twisties at the time and the ability to index or friction) but then again I'm kinda of a retro geek. Its all personal preferance cause obviously there are a bunch of grip shift fans.


----------



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

OK thanks for the answers. I'll see if the twists grow on him, if not we will switch them and see what happens. Can always switch back right?


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats the great thing....you can always go back


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

PghYinzer said:


> OK thanks for the answers. I'll see if the twists grow on him, if not we will switch them and see what happens. Can always switch back right?


Just be sure to get either Shimano shifters or the SRAM Attack trigger, other shifter will not be compatible with Shimano rear derailleur.

David


----------



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

Is this something you can do yourself? I was planning to have the bike store do it - is it simple(ish)? I have a beater bike I could practice on if that's the case... Numbers/models/suggestions for which shifters? I have seen reviews on Amazon so obviously you CAN buy and install on your own but you can also lay flooring on your own and while our kitchen floor needs redone that is not something I am tackling. 

There is a place near me that that helps you work on bikes. Maybe that is what I should try.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Think the hardest/trickiest part will be with derailleur adjustment when done. Watch a youtube vid on contol changing, derailluer adjustment. Think you could do it and if you can't, take it into lbs.


----------



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

I will look into this, it could be fun. I like small projects. Just not big ones, I lose motivation.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

PghYinzer said:


> Is this something you can do yourself? I was planning to have the bike store do it - is it simple(ish)? I have a beater bike I could practice on if that's the case... Numbers/models/suggestions for which shifters? I have seen reviews on Amazon so obviously you CAN buy and install on your own but you can also lay flooring on your own and while our kitchen floor needs redone that is not something I am tackling.
> 
> There is a place near me that that helps you work on bikes. Maybe that is what I should try.


That's an easy and fun learning task to do... Just follow the instructions and enjoy :thumbsup:

David


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm such a putz been ridin since 93' and though I even part timed at a dealership I NEVER bothered to learn to tune up derailers........


----------

